# V60 with colander as shower screen



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I've just moved into a new flat and having seen a post from our very own @MWJB on his Wordpress account about using a collapsible colander as a shower screen for chemex, I thought I'd kill two birds with one stone i.e. invest in a colander for the kitchen and have a V60 experiment.

In MWJB's post https://markwjburness.wordpress.com/ he was talking about making a larger batch. I only wanted a cup for me so used an O2 V60, 12g Crankhouse Finca la Bolsa/225g just boiled water. Used one of his V60 recipes and did all pours, including bloom, with colander in place. So 6x35g pours at 20 sec intervals after a 30 sec/15g bloom. Used a fairly coarse grind on the Wilfa (if you have a Wilfa you'll know what I mean - it was the R on "Filter"). Last pour at 2:10, final drawdown at 3:34 (Dutch papers).

Result - actually a bit amazing. In the post Mark talks about having clear brew water above the bed of coffee. Absolutely true and at final drawdown the dry bed is completely undisturbed. The coffee was delicious and crystal clear in the cup with no sediment. Even though the brew time was 3:34 I may go a bit finer next time and see what that's like.

Well worth anyone experimenting with for the price of a colander - mine was £2.50 from The Original Factory Shop!

Thanks for the idea Mark.


----------

